# Americans High on Obama



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

This link is the latest AP article and poll about how Americans feel about Obama. Who are they polling? They seem to keep missing my house.:smt076

http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-general/20090423/US.Obama.100.Days.AP.Poll/

Short insert from the article:

"For the first time in years, more Americans than not say the country is headed in the right direction, a sign that Barack Obama has used the first 100 days of his presidency to lift the public's mood and inspire hopes for a brighter future."

Lift the public's mood and inspire hopes? Who are they kidding? The news media never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Oldman (Apr 16, 2009)

tekhead1219 said:


> This link is the latest AP article and poll about how Americans feel about Obama. Who are they polling? They seem to keep missing my house.:smt076
> 
> http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-general/20090423/US.Obama.100.Days.AP.Poll/
> 
> ...


You have the right outlook on this. They are not polling you, me or any others on here. A poll is only good is you get a fair sample of the population.

A recent poll in the local area showed people favoring Obama almost 100%. But their sample was 92% Afro-American and 100% from the Democratic Party. Only about 50% were even registered to vote.

I personally have serious doubts if an election were held now that he would get elected. I am not sure he got elected in the last go round but was more put in office by anti McCain voters than pro Obama.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

They haven't been polling our here either. If you want to start a fight in this area all you have to say is you like him much less voted for him. 

tumbleweed


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

The pro-Obama media also helps his ratings immensely. Especially NBC from what I hear. I quit watching the big 3 for news years ago. They never tell the whole truth if much truth at all. Liberals have totally ruined this country. I look forward to mid-term elections. Hopefully we all stay mad and make a big change in Congress.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

statistics are only as good as the sample if you want to base the thoughts of the entire country towards a topic you would have to have a sample of over 100,000 at least. I'm sure they picked 100 people holding BO signs and asked them what they thought. the media hear in texas shows what the people think and I thinks its mixed emotions in texas. I don't know I didn't vote for him therefore everyone who did screwed this country even more than they would have with mccain.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

87% of all statistics are ficticious, or is that 78%??? :mrgreen:

I have been involved too many studies - some "scientifically sound" - to be excited about any of them. 

the sad part is that the sheep will gobble it up...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Anyone thinks the media is going to take their knee pads and brown lipstick ytou'll be wrong. They will make sure to lose any real data and post what they want on the matter. There are demonstrations every day almost anymore. They mist have been to one the day the Obamaphile media come a knocking.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*A sampling of 1000 people.... lol*

.....the sheep are thirsty, the kool-aid never runs out, ....and everyone rejoices.

About what, who knows. But they are rejoicing anyways. 

The utter lack of intelligence and normalcy anymore is simply astounding. As well as disturbing


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

*Don't shoot the messanger*

I don't doubt it. Seems to me that most people are excited about Obama being president. Whether that's founded or not is a matter of opinion. The data seems sound.

I doubt if the poll found that most people thought he sucked that you'd see people discounting the validity of it here. Discounting the facts you don't like doesn't make your argument any stronger.



> AP-GfK Poll Methodology
> The Associated Press-GfK Poll was conducted April 16th - 20th, 2009, by GfK Roper Public
> Affairs & Media - a division of GfK Custom Research North America. This telephone poll is
> based on a nationally-representative probability sample of 1,000 adults age 18 or older. The
> ...


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*...again, polled a thousand people, over the phone....lol*

Data schmata.

Take the poll to the streets, ask the same question. Then ask them _why_ they feel this way.

Them ask them who the VP, Speaker of the House, SOD is. tumbleweed

'Duh' reigns supreme.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Actually, ask only the people that can tell you who the VP, Speaker, and SoD is and you'll likely get an even more pro-Obama response. (I wouldn't recommend trying that "on the street", you'll have to wade through a lot of folks.)

Ignorance may reign supreme, but discounting it when it's measured is only fooling yourself. The majority of US citizens think Obama is heading us in the right direction.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

MLB said:


> Ignorance may reign supreme, but discounting it when it's measured is only fooling yourself.
> 
> The majority of US citizens think Obama is heading us in the right direction.


I'm not fooling myself over anything. 
I call it like it *is. *
Drawing a 'majority' conclusion from a poll of 1000 phone calls is ludricrous- regardless of the 'facts'.

Since you are so into 'data', here's some for you: 
The 'majority' of folk I know, including those here in So Cal where schools are closing, teachers are fired, infrastructure/services are collapsing while HE sends millions to Mexico to fight a war they cannot (that his administration blames on us), as HE add's to the debt our grandchildren will inherit and never be able to pay down as Air Froce 1 is doing wing-overs for publicity pics at low altitude by the Statue of Liberty will tell you something *very* different in as far as 'what direction' they think HE is taking this country.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

clanger said:


> I'm not fooling myself over anything.
> I call it like it *is. *
> Drawing a 'majority' conclusion from a poll of 1000 phone calls is ludricrous- regardless of the 'facts'.
> 
> ...


I hadn't intended to get you all worked up Clanger, but since we're kicking it around;

1000 random folks around the country were polled. If you think the results will be significantly different at 100,000 polled, I can't imagine why. It's not like it was an isolated poll. There are plenty. "Ludicrous" would be positing that it would be the opposite.

No, I'm not particularly into "data", but I try not to ignore it when I see it. As far as the "data" you posted, I agree with much of it, but don't see how it's relevant to ignoring facts that we don't like.

I'm sure a poll of "MLB's or Clanger's pals" would give more comforting results. It's just that you and I are in the minority. No sense blaming the speedometer if you don't like how fast your car goes...


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Well said, I can respect that. 

Didn't mean to come off worked up. (apologies)


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> Who are they polling? They seem to keep missing my house.:smt076


I always ask that. No one ever seems to poll me, either. :numbchuck:


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Give it a little time. Most Presidents in their first 100 days or even their first year have high approval ratings.

Let's see what happens in 18 months. If the economy does not start to heat iup and unemployment numbers start to come down, you can bet those numbers will slip big time.

Remember, Papa Bush had an 81% approval rating right after Desert Storm and lost to Clinton 2 short years later. 

There will always be the Obama Kool-Aid drinkers, but the media will turn on him if his stimulus plan falls flat on it's face. It is 100% owned by the Democrats.


----------

